# Light source



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

I do not have a hedgehog yet, but I am getting one very soon. I am going to keep it in an extra room we don’t use. Am I able to use the ceiling light for my hedgie, or do I need a separate light? The ceiling light will light up the whole room.
Thanks!


----------



## Stella'sMama (Dec 3, 2018)

Technically, the ceiling light would work but, they need a very stable schedule and so most owners just find it much easier to get a lamp and put it on a timer instead of having to go in at the same time everyday 😂


----------



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

That’s good. I feel like the ceiling light will work for me because I am very consistent with schedules. Thanks for the help though!!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Just need to be sure they get 12-14 hours of light every day. 

I opted for a timer so I don't need to worry about the unexpected. Don't need to worry about sleeping in or getting home late, etc.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea if you can be consistant and always turn the light on and off at the same time every day then thats enough light. 

Though if you are late you can shift everything back by how much your late turning the light on, they never know 

I only got extra lighting becauss when I changed her cage, we realised that the main room light doesnt have an effect on the cage anymore, so we had to get lights to go inside it.


----------

